# Singlespeeds in action



## konadude (Feb 2, 2005)

I know we have a thread for singlespeed bike pictures but how about a thread for singlespeed bikes in ACTION? I mean, looking at the nice bikes leaning against a wall or a garage is fine too but I'd like to see pics of the bikes out on the trail.  

Feel free to post up your pics!


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

That's me on the Monocog


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

On my way to placing 5th from 14 riders (solo cat) in the first Alp d'Windsor race 2 weekends ago.

50km, 1150m total climbing, I was the only single speed racer.


----------



## konadude (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice! Looks like you were flying there!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

konadude said:


> Nice! Looks like you were flying there!


Flat out, full on and wide open


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

All of my pictures are in the thread "Redline flight action shots"


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

My Raleigh before I cracked it.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm either riding alone or am the guy behind the camera, so I don't have much to offer. The first is my friend on the cross country connection to the fireroad that leads to the top of Alpine, the second is me in town on a snow day and the last is my friend Joe, after wiping out on his SS.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm the front rider:










My favorite:


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Pretty much the only picture I have of me ON a bike


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Couple of my last race... got 3rd (my first podium!  ). Hopefully I'll have some new pics for this thread in a couple weeks after another Dark Mountain, NC trip.:thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*ActionShotZ*

A couple from 24hrs in The Old Pueblo......


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

airing out my old GT SS


----------



## gatman (Jun 10, 2004)

Here is a video for extra credit.


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

FS has been getting all of the love lately, but very soon I will be switching back to the SS.

One from last winter:










and one of a friend from last year's first rain ride:


----------



## MarcusSommers (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are a few.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*A couple of me on my last SS, hopefully rollin the next one shortly*


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Location?....*



grundy said:


> and one of a friend from last year's first rain ride:


Tamarancho?? Above Broken Dam?


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*OK I'm in....*

Racing @ CCCX


----------



## ProLink (May 23, 2009)

Raccoon Mountain..... Chattanooga TN


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

nice bike my friend!


----------



## konadude (Feb 2, 2005)

*Me on my Kona Unit*

Topanga State Park, CA


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

I didn't know I was going to win that race at the time.


----------



## batterhead (Jul 8, 2008)

Escape from Granogue 2009


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Woooof!


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

JMac47 said:


> Tamarancho?? Above Broken Dam?


dingdingding


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Nice!*



grundy said:


> dingdingding


What I win, what I wiiinnn??

Must confeSS, feeling kind of guilty posting here as I am SS'less at the moment. Good viewing though.:thumbsup:


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Great shots Aqua!*



Aquaholic said:


> Woooof!


I take it that you _climbed_ up, to get back down?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

BCSP, do whop be do dop.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

JMac47 said:


> I take it that you _climbed_ up, to get back down?? :thumbsup:


Kinda, sorta.

https://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid36.photobucket.com/albums/e42/tterewy/Gooseberry/911Rollvid.flv


----------



## kstang (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's a video I took on my singlespeed:






A-Frame Top Tube Mount for Mountain Biking from Bri on Vimeo.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Aquaholic said:


> Woooof!


is that all from ATT?


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Fall in the southeast:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> Here's a video I took on my singlespeed:


I like the vid. It if fun looking at people riding in different areas- it is so flat and so wide open. How do you know where to go? Where I ride, if you are off by more than a couple feet your get to eat a tree. There's your fiber, but after a workout, you really need protein.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

2009 Dutch singlespeed nationals


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Gnome Fest 6 - Levis Trow Mounds, Wisconsin


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> is that all from ATT?


Just a few.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

:skep: :skep:


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Aquaholic said:


> Just a few.


none of it looks familiar for some reason, and ATT is the only place i really havent been over there, i thought anyways. whats the matter, you wont do drops like that on the Jones??


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> none of it looks familiar for some reason, and ATT is the only place i really havent been over there, i thought anyways. whats the matter, you wont do drops like that on the Jones??


Don't get me started.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

thats better. i definately see some noble in there.


----------



## ritninja (Apr 14, 2008)

his





hers


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Not sure if this counts as it is a Cyclocross bike but I do race with risers not drops.
The other is 2 years ago at a short track race on my On One Inbred 29er ss. GRRRRR!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

What the heck, I'll add a few.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

d00ds. Finally a picture of me SSing it up. Wish I was doing something as sweet as the rest of you, but God doesn't bless every person equally, and he blessed me with a flannel shirt.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Nice! But ment......*



Aquaholic said:


> Kinda, sorta.


....up to the "ridge line" where you were riding!  Always enjoy your cool shots and witty posts.:thumbsup:


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

I don't have nearly enough action shots of me and the MUSS, but a here's a few of me in the swamp aka Spillway, New Orleans...


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)




----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

Uncut, no music vid I took the day before the 24 HIOP.

http://vholdr.com/videoPlayer/embedPlayer.swf


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

about 8 miles from the start in this year's ITI. Photo by Greg.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Old bikes and mud make me 










Steve


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

A couple from some of this years races.


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Don't get me started.


I thought you only rode Fo's mom on trails with that much chunk.


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

*Its Goldie!*



cruso414 said:


> I thought you only rode Fo's mom on trails with that much chunk.


Thats the same mule I rode at the grand canyon


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

motobutane said:


> Thats the same mule I rode at the grand canyon


You know Fo's mom too? She's got one hell of an ass!


----------



## Bicycle Rider (Feb 2, 2004)

*Roller*

Really love this pic of me taken by forum member Jisch.

Eric.


----------



## johnny the boy (Dec 21, 2009)

this is the closest i got!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

A couple new ones from today. :thumbsup:


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

From an 8 hour solo race.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

sean salach said:


> about 8 miles from the start in this year's ITI. Photo by Greg.


What is the ITI?


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Oops!


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

7daysaweek said:


> A couple from some of this years races.


Is that you Nathan?

If so, Erik - met you at the race at Pirahna Pit a month back. I was riding SS Haro Mary with a White Bros. rigid fork. Since I can't keep up with my fellow SS I was riding in +35 beginner 

Nice pictures.

[posted this once before but never showed up - trying again]


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> What is the ITI?


http://www.alaskaultrasport.com/alaska_ultra_home_page.html


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Yep it's me. Done anymore races lately? Planning to come to the next series race in April? Hope to see you out there!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Old ss bike...









New ss bike...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

sean salach said:


> http://www.alaskaultrasport.com/alaska_ultra_home_page.html


Sweet. Did you do the 350 or 1100? didn't MikeSee do it unsupported?


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

7daysaweek said:


> Yep it's me. Done anymore races lately? Planning to come to the next series race in April? Hope to see you out there!


Gonna try to be a Bicycle Post. Brig is iffy. We hope to have Blue Clay ready for race in June and I should make that one. Just a bad year for me with conflicts. Sending you a PM.


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

Me gritting my teeth to the finish. :cryin:


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

looking forward to the sunny days again


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Sweet. Did you do the 350 or 1100? didn't MikeSee do it unsupported?


350, 2nd time. Mike went all the way to Nome completely unsupported, and did it relatively quickly too.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Geeez, that is bad ass.

1. How much sleep vs. ride time each day?
2. Where do you get your water from?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i pass by at 1:17


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Geeez, that is bad ass.
> 
> 1. How much sleep vs. ride time each day?
> 2. Where do you get your water from?


I got about 14 hrs of sleep over 4 days/19 hrs. It seemed like the top 10 or so were clocking between 10 and 15 hrs of sleep for the 350. I think I could do it on less sleep next year if I'm more careful about logistics between checkpoints. There are checkpoints along the way that have water available. If you run out in between, find an open creek or melt snow. A lot of people don't bring stoves or(like me) bring a minimalist stove and do everything in my power to not use it. So finding open water is the best bet.

I've posted this before, but I like it, so I'll post it again:


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

Every Sunday, speedway meadows GG park San Francisco. We usually start around 4-4:30. Mallets provided, BYOB&B.

*Looky Ma! No Hat!*


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Here are a couple of me and some friends

Me in Sedona kinda far off though.









Chad on Millie.









Me rocking the new Robles switchback on the rigid.









SSUSA


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Geeez, that is bad ass.
> 
> 1. How much sleep vs. ride time each day?
> 2. Where do you get your water from?


sean IS bad ass. read his blog and you will see why.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Old bikes and mud make me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, an old Klein. Noice. :thumbsup:


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*Fat Tire Cyclocrosser*

Hey, the flyer for the cyclocross races said "ride what you got" Well my XXIX is what I got...


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

Kinda hard to tell it is SS but there are no shifters on the bar.










I owned that rock, head butted it into gravel


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

marty_hd said:


> Kinda hard to tell it is SS but there are no shifters on the bar.


Did the handlebar bend like that before the rock?

Ouch.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

bigworm520 said:


> SSUSA


that looks like fuzzy on the air 9 carbon ss.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Mighty Matt said:


> that looks like fuzzy on the air 9 carbon ss.


Yup.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

marty_h said:


> I owned that rock, head butted it into gravel


...dude


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

First race of the season


----------



## mattybfat (Apr 24, 2008)

me
































wife


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

few pics from fontana yesterday, it was hot and dusty and i officially hate my tires.


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

a few from our local CX series that ended this past weekend (I won the SS division)


----------



## Beaux (Nov 12, 2008)

From last weekend's TMBRA race in Austin, Texas:


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

Aquaholic said:


> Don't get me started.


I gotta say aqua you have some mad skill. ever ride slope style? Dirt Jump?


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

Funrover said:


> What the heck, I'll add a few.


dude, you are rock'n it. nice work


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

First race of the year.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

The fun stuff!


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*My LIttle Woman*

:thumbsup:


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Sheep Mountain, MT.


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

nachomc said:


> I'm the front rider:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That trail looks just like the "Crest Trail" in the Wasatch mountain range, SLC, Utah!! One of the most epic day rides of all times!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

This needs brought back....


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

My favorite shot from SSAP '11....


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Gabriel J said:


> My favorite shot from SSAP '11....


I have a similar one. Gee that was a wet day!!!
Here's my dorky ass at a frigid XMas Eve race.


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

Jack Kunnen Photography | Lumberjack 100 2011 | IMG_0628
Lumberjack 100


----------



## Myers005 (Jan 31, 2011)

Noble Canyon


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Fruita 1-1-12*

Nothing like spending new years day on the bike in warm weather


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

will you guys get mad if I post fixed gear mtb's in action? :skep:


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> will you guys get mad if I post fixed gear mtb's in action? :skep:


:thumbsup: Do it!


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> will you guys get mad if I post fixed gear mtb's in action? :skep:


you post it ill look at it . :thumbsup:


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*Its still a mtb...*



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> will you guys get mad if I post fixed gear mtb's in action? :skep:


with only one gear so if someone gets mad then that's their problem. Lets see em' :thumbsup:.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

2005 on my Kona Roast riding the Jolly Mtn trail in the Cascades (wearing football gloves  )









2007 on my Simple DJ at Phils Trails in Bend









2011 on my Simple MTB riding the Echo race in Chelan


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

Awesome Bend shot, Boostin


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Cold cloudy & gray... like January, which happens to be my new favorite month in New England. Waxing, scraping, waxing, scraping the tele's & nordic's is a lot of ****ing effort. SS'ing frozen dry trails is not.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is mine in Action.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Gald to see this thread come back.*

Here are some shots of me on my previous steed from last year. It's now in cbrock450's hands as you can see a few post above.




























maybe soon I'll have some action pics on the new steed.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> will you guys get mad if I post fixed gear mtb's in action? :skep:


*Fixed Gear Friday:*











Oh, this is me on others singlespeeds. (hey... they _are_ single speeds!)


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeeha!






Untitled from veryavgwhtguy on Vimeo.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

Riding the 8th wonder!!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

7daysaweek said:


> A couple new ones from today. :thumbsup:


Looks like New Light in Raleigh, NC. And judging by your kit I'm more than likely right. I live downtown. Let's ride! I plan on doing the 6hr on Feb. 25th(my birthday) you going?


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dig that last pic Vudu , looks cool .


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I have one, old, dorky, photo:

Spandex, blech...


----------



## azpoolguy (Oct 23, 2008)

January racing in AZ.


----------



## bluntadelic (Dec 28, 2011)

*newbie*

hi everyone, i'm a newbie.

i'm building a SS now, would like to show you some pic but it says i must post 10 times first.

regards


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

bluntadelic said:


> hi everyone, i'm a newbie.
> 
> i'm building a SS now, would like to show you some pic but it says i must post 10 times first.
> 
> regards


Wellcome to the ss world . Enjoy your self .


----------



## guvna (Mar 31, 2008)

troutbum said:


> cold cloudy & gray... Like january, which happens to be my new favorite month in new england. Waxing, scraping, waxing, scraping the tele's & nordic's is a lot of ****ing effort. Ss'ing frozen dry trails is not.


agreed!!!!!!:d


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Fat Fatty Fat*

Fattty Fun.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Radical!


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Me and my friends never seem to remember to bring cameras with on rides, lol

Not as extreme as the other pics posted, but I'll share. Maybe this year I'll try and get some pics of some jumps and the like. I also am re-doing my KM in SS trim, so I'll probably have some pics of that too.


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is some of me


----------



## stradguy93 (Mar 26, 2011)

,.....


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

wfo922 said:


> Here is some of me


Your sled is surprisingly happy despite the pink gloves.

Noice shots.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

​


----------



## tribug (Dec 16, 2009)

*Nice shots*



wfo922 said:


> Here is some of me


Flashing from both sides - someone knows photography well...


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

tribug said:


> Flashing from both sides - someone knows photography well...


Props to my little bro!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Great pics, keep them coming!


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

mtroy nice pic .


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Scott571 said:


> mtroy nice pic .


Thanks, to give credit due, I was not behind the lens. Nicette was the photog, a great rider and lady. Good eye with a camera too. Shoots a Lumix DMC-LX5.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Here's a couple of older ones. Need to get one of my daughters out with me soon to shoot a few pics for me but the weather and trail conditions just haven't been supportive!


----------



## cpolism (Mar 20, 2010)

wfo922 said:


> Here is some of me


those pics are sick. what camera were you using?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, she missed most of the action but my wife was outside shooting some pictures of the kids in the sleet (my youngest one (8 yrs old) insists that it is snow and demands to be out in it regardless of how wet she is getting...in any case, she shot a couple of pictures of me rolling up the driveway. When I left the house it was dry and simply over cast but half way thru my ride the skies opened up and I got to play in the wet stuff. The pictures don't do justice to how dirty I ended up being. The mud and crap went right thru my shorts but my feet were nice n toasty and best of all...DRY!!


----------



## nine22 (Mar 8, 2011)

cpolism said:


> those pics are sick. what camera were you using?


I'll say since I took them. Its a D300s with 17-50mm f2.8 tamron (really good for the cheap price). Flashes were triggered by Pocketwizard FlexTT5 and flashes were 2 SB800's and a SB600


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

my first ss real dirt ride and pic


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

Is that a fatty in a cross race. nice


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

One shot from last Summer, and a few from this morning’s ridiculous unseasonably warm ride in Ontario’s awesome Mohawk Agreement Forest. We had 25-30 riders out today, with perhaps five SSers. The other four were sensibly riding 29ers: The wagon wheels really tame this kind of limestone gnar.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

raganwald,
is that a Middleburn RS7 with Uno ring? What BB are you running?


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> is that a Middleburn RS7 with Uno ring? What BB are you running?


Good eye! They are Middleburns, running a 32t Uno. I use a Reset Ti BB, picked it up online from http//hbtrials.com.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I recognized these because I've got a set of silver ISIS RS7 and a 32T Uno ring too. ) Building a 2006 Cove Handjob as 34-17 singlespeed right now, thinking over crankset choice. Middleburns look great on that frame, and they make 34T Uno rings all right, but good BBs are hard to find.



raganwald said:


> I use a Reset Ti BB, picked it up online from http//hbtrials.com.


Ouch! I looked these up, and they are 128 mm spindle only! Uno ring makes for 52 mm chainline with 113 mm spindle, your chainline must be way outboard, 59.5 mm?


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

J. Random Psycho said:


> I looked these up, and they are 128 mm spindle only! Uno ring makes for 52 mm chainline with 113 mm spindle, your chainline must be way outboard, 59.5 mm?


I think they now make a 123 as well, and there is also a steel option. But yup, way outboard. Those trails guys like to have room for a freewheel on the BB, so trials-centric BBs are often W-I-D-E.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

frozen creek = miles of fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Man that looks like good times! I wish the creek by my place would freeze up like that. Unfoturnately, I don't think it will ever get cold enough to do that where we live (MD) or stay that cold long enough! 

What frame is that btw? I love the lines. Also if you did not see it, check the other thread, I am thinking that the toothpaste colored bike you remember seeing was actually a MonoCog. Someone posted up a pic of it for you.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatbike for the win. Every day.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

1SPD said:


> Man that looks like good times! What frame is that btw? I love the lines. Also if you did not see it, check the other thread, I am thinking that the toothpaste colored bike you remember seeing was actually a MonoCog. Someone posted up a pic of it for you.


good times for sure! two weeks ago the creek was like an ice rink after the snow melted and refroze. now, the snow on top made it at least rideable.

the frame is a trek cruiser. :thumbsup:

i saw the post, not the same bike i was looking for.


----------



## dstaks (May 10, 2011)

wfo922 said:


> Here is some of me


Props for rocking pink, awesome color! Nice shots :thumbsup:


----------



## liong71er (Dec 23, 2008)

woah..lots of wicked cool action going on.

mine not so much..


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

No pics of me on the single speed or fixed gear yet guys....Weather's been horrible. My girlfriend wants to get into photography and is looking forward to taking some shots that I can post up here. I'm hoping I get a chance to ride soon and bring her along. She's having surgery on her foot this spring and won't be able to even get out and walk the trails until this fall...I know how much you guys wanna see my big ape-ass riding a bike :thumbsup:


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Some good pics on this thread.

Woburn - YouTube

I've no pics, just a video of me (trying to keep up with-) a geared FS friend. A lovely autumn day and a new Jones SS, good times )


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

james-o, wow. I'm not a fan of the music at all, but at some moments I could definitely smell the fallen leaves and the dirt.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

Thought I will not be able to ride technical trails whith a rigid carbon fork.

Happy to realize that I was wrong!

Did 10 runs at the local miniDH course yesterday and even was able to climb some difficult sections (26'' wheels, 32:16 gear).

Rigid SS on the miniDH course - YouTube

PS: Riding rigid SS on technical stuff is GREAT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

some great shots in here for sure.

from the last couple days.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

sick!!


----------



## richardthomas (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

*KoB 2012*

I posted the same picture twice from this race in 2010. Hopefully I won't have a senior moment and only post 2012's once.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I confess in that I'm using photos from this thread to troll recreational XC riders and commuters on our local cycling forum, who insist that you absolutely got to have (lots of) gears and suspension..


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Heres me and my marlin


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

richardthomas said:


>


Is that pic from the garland /sachse area?


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

They aren't exactly awesome quality, but my buddy snagged these of me sending it yesterday


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

Some pictures from my favorite part of the island, on some fun long rides, south coast Puerto Rico, @ Guanica, Cabo Rojo :thumbsup:...

Last picture depicts the loneliness of the SS climber....


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

balance_fit said:


> Some pictures from my favorite part of the island, on some fun long rides, south coast Puerto Rico, @ Guanica, Cabo Rojo :thumbsup:...
> 
> Last picture depicts the loneliness of the SS climber....


What's the wide bar you're running?


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

DriverBob, the bar I'm using is a 780 mm Salsa Whammy, a climber's delight !


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Late last autumn on my Raleigh xxix:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

CB2 said:


> I posted the same picture twice from this race in 2010. Hopefully I won't have a senior moment and only post 2012's once.


Nice Kit CB2!:thumbsup:


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

MMcG said:


> Nice Kit CB2!:thumbsup:


Thank you MMcG. Craig went all out or in or whatever.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Am I seeing a little rigid fork-induced wave propagation in your cheek there?


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Am I seeing a little rigid fork-induced wave propagation in your cheek there?


Could be, or could be 50 year old face propagation.... (and what a silly sort of riding for an old man to be doing!)


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Am I seeing a little rigid fork-induced wave propagation in your cheek there?


OMG I got negative rep for being innocuous? Reveal yourself, you 3-rep power coward!!


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Some from a month ago in the Frederick Watershed


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

I've had my SS for 10 days now...diggin' it!










SPP


----------



## crankless (Apr 7, 2012)

Yihaa !


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

crankless said:


> Yihaa !


That looks like a fun hill. Whats the story behind this.....


----------



## crankless (Apr 7, 2012)

p08757 said:


> That looks like a fun hill. Whats the story behind this.....


yes, it was a pretty exciting ride. it's in Bandung ,Indonesia :thumbsup:

i was riding for a fun uphill event and there were only 2 singlespeeder from 300 participants


----------



## Cheez1ts (Jun 18, 2010)

Not a lot of suspension in the single speed thread. Here's my one gear Whistler bike in action (34 days until the lifts open up again!):


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Cheez1ts said:


> Not a lot of suspension in the single speed thread. Here's my one gear Whistler bike in action (34 days until the lifts open up again!):


I'm so ready for a Whistler trip again. Incredible mountain and riding.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

I had to replace / repair a few items after this particular race


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> I had to replace / repair a few items after this particular race


Hope you aren't a mouth breather. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

michaelscott said:


> Hope you aren't a mouth breather. :thumbsup:


I am not :nonod:


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> I had to replace / repair a few items after this particular race


That is so wrong. 

I've had a few muddy races, but never quite that muddy.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

2012 Piney Hills


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Local race called the Flugly!


----------



## JLMBiker (Feb 21, 2005)

*From the desert*

Single Speed at the desert


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Some photos again shamelessly taken to evangelise SS on local cycling forum.. profane beliefs around here include "you can't race XC on SS" and "you can't ride any kind of hills on SS".


----------



## thesnail (Oct 23, 2006)

Lets see, snowbird race, winter cross and fall cross race.


----------



## slims (Mar 16, 2011)

JLMBiker said:


> Single Speed at the desert


I think your helmet should cover your forehead a little more, it's completely uncovered. Just a suggestion :thumbsup:


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> I had to replace / repair a few items after this particular race


Anything noteworthy other than a toothbrush?


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

raganwald said:


> One shot from last Summer, and a few from this morning's ridiculous unseasonably warm ride in Ontario's awesome Mohawk Agreement Forest.


A few more featuring this season's full rigid, weight-weenie-ish incarnation of my SS:


----------



## SoulRider (Feb 10, 2004)

123......


----------



## SoulRider (Feb 10, 2004)

Needed brakes and driveline after this mud-fest.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

No pics but I made a short video with my SS


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

SoulRider said:


> Needed brakes and driveline after this mud-fest.


Don't understand why someone would want to waste a whole driveline and brakes for one ride.

Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Bumpin' an old thread!



















Me in a local CX race yesterday (both CX and MTB allowed, I was the only SS'er). 
Monocog, 36:17 gearing.
The faster guys kicked my ass big time, but I didn't come in last.

It did happen



J. Random Psycho said:


> Some photos again shamelessly taken to evangelise SS on local cycling forum.. profane beliefs around here include "you can't race XC on SS" and "you can't ride any kind of hills on SS".


I'm not too serious about these races (would be pretty stupid with a 29 lbs SS) but if I were serious I would still consider a nice light SSCX bike instead of a geared one. Not much slower but much less maintenance/hassle/cost.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*Spillway Scramble*

Ssod!!!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Put these up before, but here's a few ...













SPP


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Posted this in the other thread but I will repost here to keep the ACTION going.






We'd been there once before, then spent a good part of a couple different rides trying to find our way back. Didn't actually think I'd ride it that day but figured we might not make it back again


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

local 6hr race


----------



## japhle (Oct 9, 2013)

AlexCuse said:


> Posted this in the other thread but I will repost here to keep the ACTION going.
> 
> We'd been there once before, then spent a good part of a couple different rides trying to find our way back. Didn't actually think I'd ride it that day but figured we might not make it back again


That looks like some fun riding, technical riding is more fun than double track for sure.

It almost looks like you guys were going a little slow, heavy on the brakes, and lots of sitting on the saddle for the stuff you're clearing, but I really shouldn't critique people unless I've had the chance to be there myself as well.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

japhle said:


> That looks like some fun riding, technical riding is more fun than double track for sure.
> 
> It almost looks like you guys were going a little slow, heavy on the brakes, and lots of sitting on the saddle for the stuff you're clearing, but I really shouldn't critique people unless I've had the chance to be there myself as well.


Probably true - I love riding but make no claim to know what I'm doing  Could definitely have used more speed over those rocks, but the approach was a bit squirrely. Can't speak for my brother but I was so scared of falling off that log onto the rocks I just kinda froze up. Seeing my riding position on video did convince me to lower my stem a bunch, a move that seems very helpful so far. Has me feeling more balanced on the bike.

Just remembered I had broke the buckle on my right shoe earlier in that ride and was fighting to keep my foot inside it. Without that happening I probably would have done everything perfectly as usual


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Pop by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice that this thread should show up now...

From last week, hitting up the end of the course after I was done working at stage 5 of the Trans-Sylvania Epic Stage Race:


----------



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

First race of 2014 on my Vassago Cycles Jabberwocky. Old brown gets replaced this week with a Verhauen in green.


----------

